# 19th Annual Murphysboro, Il., Barbecue Cook-off



## Bobberqer (Jul 28, 2006)

Recv'd  this in the mail



Hello, Friends! 

We'd love for you to join us at the 19th Annual Murphysboro Barbecue Cook-off to be held September 21-23. 

Plan to compete or just come with some friends and have a great time. You'll be sure to meet plenty of new friends, too. Our contest is known as "Little Memphis in May" and the feeling is "if you can win in Murphysboro, you can win at Memphis in May!" Many of the top teams on the MIM circuit will be competing. 

**This is a great opportunity for KCBS teams to test the waters, too. You can visit with and get plenty of advice from Mike Mills, Pat Burke, the Carbondale Eagles, and several other teams who have been called to the stage in Memphis. 

This year's theme is "Show Us Your Pits!" Great t-shirts!

Thursday night is a fish fry and wing contest; also a fish fry buffet at The Warehouse at 17th Street (our catering facility).

Friday night is the Grand Champion Buffet, attended by 800 or so sponsors and local supporters. There's also a street dance with a live band and lots of visiting in the competitors' tents. 

Judging takes place all day Saturday and we'll have some wine tastings from local vineyards and a book signing with Mike Mills and any other authors who'd like attend. This is a great chance to get your Peace, Love, and Barbecue books signed by many people who are featured in the book. You'll have a memorable collector's item! 

NEWS FLASH!!! Billy Bones has already made his hotel reservations and he'll be making his first trip to Murphysboro. We are thrilled that he'll be joining us and I can't wait to give him a big ol' hug. I need his autograph in my book, too! 

We are also raffling "The Legend Series Pit by Ole Hickory." Tickets are $10 or 12 for $100. 

Entry forms and hotel info will be available for downloading on our website in just a few days. http://www.17thstreetbarbecue.com

Feel free to e-mail me with any questions! 

Amy Mills Tunnicliffe


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 28, 2006)

Woodman and Billy Bones became acquainted at Cabela's Comp in Dundee a couple weeks ago. Billy's a great guy and makes a terrific sauce, by the way.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey Bruce.. I gotta couple of cases of both sauces..and his rubs.. specially his competition rub.. good stuff


----------

